# Dell Monitor



## sangovese (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

I have an older Dell 17" monitor and last night it stated flickering. Now it is completely black but it is still flickering. The power button is flashing on and off. Is this monitor shot? Or is it just need some kind of reset?

thanks
rjm


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy Sangovese..
Have you tried unplugging it from the outlet? Are there any colors when the flicker starts?


----------



## sangovese (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes tried that. When the screen first turns on you can see the desktop for a split second and then it goes black and starts flickering. No color it is flickering like it is turning on and off.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

It is likely the monitor going bad. However, to be sure, try plugging it into another working computer just to make sure it is not a problem with your video card. If the monitor doesn't work on the other computer, it's shot. If it does, then you need to look at your video card.


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

It definitely sounds like either a dying monitor or video card. I second PanamaGal's suggestion of trying the monitor on another computer. If you have one I also recommend trying another monitor that works on this computer (verifies where the problem is).

Dell monitors have a three year manufacturers warranty, so if it is not over three years old you could call Dell support (or PM me) and a replacement could be set up. If you are not sure how old it is, just send me the serial number off back and I'll be happy to look it up.


Larry
Dell Customer Advocate


----------

